# NAIT vs ESA



## nomofica (Apr 2, 2009)

I can't decide whether or not I want to go to the Northern Alberta Institute of Alberta or to the Emergency Services Academy for my EMT/PCP...

Anyone hear of the pros/cons of either places? Any and all help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## BenKen0bee (Apr 2, 2009)

Both are perfectly fine institutions when it comes down to it, just with slightly different teaching intents.  ESA has a slightly more fire-oriented learning atmosphere, many of their instructors are Fire medics, but I've also heard nothing but good things about ESA. 

 I would recommend ESA over NAIT personally because I know they're good - but you can't make a wrong choice here.  Apply to both and find out more from each school personally.  Afterall, you're interviewing the school as much as they are you.


----------



## nomofica (Apr 2, 2009)

I was leaning a bit towards NAIT just because of the proximity to my home. I'm taking NAIT's EMR course, so I'll get an impression of them through that. I talked with somebody who is enrolled with ESA and he said he loves it; I've also heard that NAIT has failed to 100% prepare the students for the ACP exam (although I'm pretty sure said students didn't take it upon themselves to read the texts on their own time to further their education beyond the in-class lectures and practicals).


After re-reading my first post, I noticed I had made a stupid typo; Northern Alberta Institute of Technology rather than the previous... My bad lol.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 2, 2009)

You make a good point about NAIT, in that success in their program requires a lot of self-discipline because of the amount of independent study required.  NAIT is into education, whereas a lot of EMT schools are into simple training.  If you need someone to take you by the hand and spoon-feed you what you need to pass ACoP, then NAIT is not for you.  If you are a professionally motivated individual who has the discipline to take responsibility for the quality of your own education with more guidance than hand-holding, then NAIT is the way to go.


----------



## nomofica (Apr 2, 2009)

I might end up going to NAIT because of that; I'd rather not have my hand held throughout the course because, face it - they're not going to be holding my hand out in the field. I believe that self discipline is key for, not only careers but life as a whole.


----------



## BenKen0bee (Apr 2, 2009)

Self discipline is a wonderful asset to have, but why take the choice that demands it over the one that makes that an asset?  Be 'hard' when you have to, you don't need to prove you've got the capacity all the time.  I took my EMR course at ESA, and I wouldn't say they hold your hand to the point of being unable to perform without it at all.

If had I the choice between two classes, one requiring more self discipline and at home study than the other, while both give the same end result, I would take the easier one.  Why?  I know I'm capable of both, but I'll rise even further with that extra assistance.  If you really do have the self discipline and motivation to learn from a more distant delivery, then I can't see why you wouldn't do even better with more guidance.


----------



## nomofica (Apr 2, 2009)

Valid point...

It's not that I'm necessarily trying to "prove myself" or anything, but more like work on my self-discipline skills? If that makes sense.

My issues with the distance is money wise. Car + gas = a lot of money I don't really have lol. Of course that will change in the next couple of years.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 2, 2009)

BenKen0bee said:


> If had I the choice between two classes, one requiring more self discipline and at home study than the other, while both give the same end result, I would take the easier one.


I don't believe that they give the same result, unless you're referring only to simple certification as being that result.  Being an EMT is about more than a card in your wallet.  And not all EMTs are created equally.


----------



## BenKen0bee (Apr 2, 2009)

AJ Hidell said:


> I don't believe that they give the same result, unless you're referring only to simple certification as being that result.  Being an EMT is about more than a card in your wallet.  And not all EMTs are created equally.



Absolutely not.  The card is just the right to practice.  The end result is the knowledge and skill accred through the course, and I cannot comment comparatively between the two schools on their differences of this end result, so I assume they are equal.  The variable here is the delivery of education, not the quality.  Even if one institution is 'better' than the other, in the end, it won't stop a candidate from either one from being a great EMT.


----------



## AJ Hidell (Apr 2, 2009)

I completely agree.


----------



## username1 (Apr 2, 2009)

I know ESA delivers their EMT course on a full time, 34 didactic days format. While NAIT delivers it part time, Tuesdays/Thursdays for 4 hours a day plus 2 weekends a month from November to April. So, in that sense, NAIT's delivery gives you a lot of time to study on your own pace and at the same time still go to work and earn money. In ESA I found out from my co-workers who went there that the 34 day classroom training is intense so they really have to study and read all the time and they didn't worked at all until they waited for their practicum to start. 

The costs to go to ESA is more expensive too than NAIT. 

I received my EMR training from NAIT and I wouldn't mind going there again in the future either for the EMT or Paramedic training. I find the instructors (or at least our instructor then) are knowledgable and helpful if you are needing help in something and they even asked our class if we wanted extra hours outside class to practice our scenarios all in prep for the ACP provincials. 

Have you thought about Professional Medical Associates in St. Albert?


----------



## nomofica (Apr 2, 2009)

Just stopping by their website I'm not overly impressed (obviously not a deal breaker, though). Are their graduates eligible for the ACP?


----------



## fortsmithman (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes they are here is the link to ACoP approved list.
http://collegeofparamedics.org/pages/Practitioner_Resources/ApprovedEMTPrograms.aspx

ESA is also CMA accredited.

For EMT have you given Portage College in Lac La Biche some thought.


----------



## nomofica (Apr 2, 2009)

fortsmithman said:


> Yes they are here is the link to ACoP approved list.
> http://collegeofparamedics.org/pages/Practitioner_Resources/ApprovedEMTPrograms.aspx
> 
> ESA is also CMA accredited.
> ...



Way out of range for me given my current situation.


----------



## username1 (Apr 3, 2009)

nomofica said:


> Just stopping by their website I'm not overly impressed (obviously not a deal breaker, though). Are their graduates eligible for the ACP?




Their website's not really updated regularly (don't know why), but when I asked around I learned they're a good school. A lot of their graduates are now working in reputable EMS organizations in the Edmonton area including Edmonton EMS. Their EMT competition process also includes an aptitude test apart from the usual EMR written test/scenario and personal interview (just probably show their discretion in choosing who to accept as a student).


----------



## nomofica (Apr 3, 2009)

username1 said:


> Their website's not really updated regularly (don't know why), but when I asked around I learned they're a good school. A lot of their graduates are now working in reputable EMS organizations in the Edmonton area including Edmonton EMS. Their EMT competition process also includes an aptitude test apart from the usual EMR written test/scenario and personal interview (just probably show their discretion in choosing who to accept as a student).



I might just have to take a look into it...


----------

